# Wasatch Fly Fishing Expo



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

This years expo is April 1-2 at the Salt Palace

The Banquet is Friday night this year starts are six.

We have a casting pond, 30 vendors, fly tyers from all over the west, classes from some of Utahs best fisherman, and lots of stuff to give away.

If you have any questions I can answer them for you.

www.WasatchExpo.com


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

That you Colb? I love the name.....LOL


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

The one and only.

Is this Joni?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Tis. I guess I get to do a Furling demo at the show....sweeeeet.


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

You have do what ever you want. Do you want to teach a full length tying class?

Tell ever one around here how fun the expo is.


----------



## wovenstonefly (Apr 9, 2008)

The Expo is pretty sweet. I have enjoyed it the last couple years. Looking forward to this years.


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

We have classes listed on the website now.

http://www.wasatchexpo.com


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

Some of the trips we are giving away: South Platte Float, South Fork of the Henry, Two trips to Alaska, A couple floats on the Green River, Pesca Maya Mexico, A Wyoming trip fishing for Cutthroat. Save up some money if you have been thinking of doing a guided trip/float. These usually go for 50-60% of their retail value.


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

If you need a hotel room for the Wasatch Fly Fishing Expo April 1-2 make sure you get it today or tomorrow. We have a discounted rate of $69 with The Shilo Inn that expires the 17th. There will be adult beverages at the expo so stay safe, don't drink and drive.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is an update of Classes. Tickets can be purchased on line, and they ARE going FAST!!!!!

http://www.wasatchexpo.com/workshopreservations.htm


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

Joni are you signed up for the still water class?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

No, I have no idea what all I am doing, but I will be Tying "CHIRONOMIDS" and a #32 here and there.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I would recommend signing up for Dave Serdar's fly casting, he is an excellent caster. He taught me how to cast, but I need a refresher.


----------



## TungHeadDropper (Mar 19, 2008)

The Bonneville Fly Fishers, an FFF charter club, will be presenting and hosting the *Wasatch Fly Casting Championships sponsored by Fishwest, at the Wasatch Fly Fishing Expo* this weekend. Come join the fun!
There are three categories: All-around, Distance, and Bamboo. You must enter the All-around competition ($10 ($5 for youth), you will receive 5 bucket drawing tickets) to enter the distance competition ($5, you will receive an additional 3 bucket drawing tickets), as we will be taking your longest cast from the all-around competition (this is scored in the all-around) for your entry in the distance competition. You can enter the Bamboo competition separate ($20, you will receive 10 bucket drawing tickets) *or for $30 ($25 for youth) receive 20 bucket drawing tickets and entry in all three competitions* for more chances of winning!
You may enter each competition as many times as you wish, but only your highest score will count toward placing.
A complete list of rules will be posted at the casting pond, and the course will be explained to each caster. YOU MUST USE THE EQUIPMENT PROVIDED. 
As this is all for a good cause, we invite all levels of casters to come by and give the casting course a shot. There will also be a few FREE casting seminars on the casting pond as well!
Join the fun for a chance at the following prizes, *generously donated by Fishwest, Hardy/Greys, Scientific Anglers, and R.S. Smith Custom Bamboo Fly Rods*:

*Men's All-around:* 
1st- Greys XF2 Streamflex 590 fly rod, Scientific Anglers Mastery Textured fly line, and a $50 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $430)
2nd- Greys 700 cassette fly reel, Scientific Anglers Mastery fly line, and a $25 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $245)
3rd- Scientific Anglers fly box and a $25 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $60)

*Women's All-around:*
1st-Greys GRXi+ 590 fly rod, Scientific Anglers Mastery Textured fly line, and a $35 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $305)
2nd- Greys 500 cassette fly reel, Scientific Anglers Mastery fly line, and a $25 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $190)
3rd- Scientific Anglers fly box and a $15 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $50)

*Youth All-around:*
1st- Greys GS fly rod and reel combo and a $25 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $180)
2nd- Scientific Anglers Mastery fly line and a $15 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $85)
3rd- Scientific Anglers fly box and a $10 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $45)

*Distance Competition:*
1st- Scientific Anglers SHARKSKIN fly line and a $50 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $150)
2nd- Scientific Anglers Mastery fly line and a $25 Fishwest gift certificate (approximate value $95)
3rd- Scientific Anglers fly box (approximate value $35)

*BAMBOO COMPETITION:*
*1st- An R.S. Smith Custom Bamboo fly rod (approximate value $600)*
2nd- Scientific Anglers Mastery fly line (approximate value $70)
3rd- Scientific Anglers fly box (approximate value $35)

Hope to see you there!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if they have began notifying raffle winners who werent present for the drawing through e-mail?


----------

